# Other > Fun and games >  g) Where are

## Suzi

your favourite places? Why?

----------


## Paula

Bath and Stratford upon Avon - both places Si and I used to go often for weekends away without kids. Because Katie was a baby when we started our relationship, weve only ever had one holiday without children in tow. So these weekends meant a lot to us

----------

Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Scotland, I feel like I've come home when I cross the border.
Helmsley, my first proper day out with J
Yorkshire Wolds, the scenery is stunning and I find I relax much more. Where I'll be living with J is just on the edge of the Wolds

----------

Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## magie06

I love the prom in Salthill. I would cycle along it on my way to school, walk it with Gerry after a night out, to clear our heads and Aisling rode her first bike there with stabilizers. A happy place for me. The smells of the salt of the sea, the sounds that change with the seasons, the winds, the sun, the rain. All good memories and more still to come I hope.

----------

OldMike (24-03-19),Suzi (23-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

I love this thread! 

For me it's Florence, Budapest, South Wales and Cornwall. Oh and the Isle of Wight!

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

York, it's the first place Greg and I ever went together, the place where he proposed to me, it's going to be the place where we get married and will hopefully eventually be the place we move to to grow old together  :):

----------

Paula (22-05-19)

----------


## Angie

Croatia it was still Yugoslavia when I went and the Island of Korcula and the town of Dubrovnik are beautiful otherwise Devon and Cornwall love the ruggedness of the coastline and the moors

----------


## Jaquaia

> York, it's the first place Greg and I ever went together, the place where he proposed to me, it's going to be the place where we get married and will hopefully eventually be the place we move to to grow old together


It's where I had my first proper date with J!

----------



----------


## Stella180

Porters Mill. A place in the middle of nowhere that I used to hang out as a kid. Good memories of walks along the canal and and watching the older kids jumping off the bridge into the water.

----------

